# Tree Care Equipment Sales - Chicago area



## steveJ (Apr 19, 2007)

Equipment Sales Representative

Alexander Equipment is a well established supplier to the Tree Care Industry located in west suburban Lisle, Illinois. We plan to add a salesperson to market our primary equipment lines such as Morbark Brush Chippers, Carlton Stump Grinders, Dixie Chopper Commercial mowers and related products to Tree Services, Landscape Contractors and Municipal customers throughout Northern Illinois, Southeast Wisconsin & Northwest Indiana. 

Requirements include a strong work ethic, solid mechanical aptitude, common sense, integrity and a desire to develop long term and lasting business relationships with our growing customer base. Our success is built upon repeat business – so utmost professionalism is expected. A clean driving record is also a must. Related equipment and/or municipal sales experience a plus. 

This is not a “suit and tie” job. You must have the willingness and physical ability to personally demonstrate equipment to customers at their jobsites and take full responsibility for the entire sales process. Your company car will be a pick-up truck and your hands will get dirty. 

We offer an excellent compensation package that combines salary with an excellent commission program. Other benefits include Blue Cross/Blue Shield health insurance and a Simple IRA plan. 

For more information about us you can visit www.Alexequip.com 

Please fax resume to us at 630/663-9754 or e-mail to [email protected]


----------

